# Cultural Forum Guidelines - Lineamientos del Foro Cultural



## zebedee

*Welcome to the Cultural Discussions Forum!* 

The purpose of this forum is to help participants and other readers learn about cross-cultural aspects of different countries and groups of people. It is neither a chat board, nor a place to advocate or promote personal viewpoints about _the way things ought to be_; rather, it seeks to help us learn how things are, and how they are changing over time, and not what I think of things and how I would like them to go.
Therefore, responses must contain more than personal opinions.
Please, do not respond to the part of the post that asks for personal opinions if that is going to be the bulk of your answer.

*Do not start or answer threads*

- that could be answered by a simple yes or no;
- that ask for help with homework or research;
- that deal with romance, love, cooking, sports, literature, film, music or television;
- that discuss or invite discussion of stereotypes, generalities, prejudices;
- that invite lists of your favourite book, song, movie, recipe, actor, politician, etc.
- that ask for personal advice on any topic.


*Political topics:*

WordReference is about language.
Political topics are welcome if they explore perspectives not already dealt with in more specialized forums. Topics that have already been treated very thoroughly (the situation in the Middle East, terrorism, the US and European policies regarding these…) are properly the scopes of political forums and will not be accepted here.


*Religious topics:*

WordReference is about language.
WordReference welcomes members from all cultural backgrounds and belief systems – including religious faithful, non-religious believers in a higher power, agnostics, atheists, and others.
This is not a forum for the promotion of religious beliefs. Posts that attempt to denigrate others’ points of view or lifestyle, promote one faith as “the only truth”, or attempt in any way to proselytize will be removed.
Quotations from any religious scripture are* not* *appropriate* other than as a topic for discussion. Stating that something is true because “My Holy Book says so” is not useful. For many members, your Holy Book is not their Holy Book.


*Posting links to ask or answer a thread question*

 Please do not simply populate posts with Google, Wikipedia or other links and few or no words of your own. It leaves the questioner no better off.
 If you have found something that you believe is helpful to the discussion, explain or paraphrase it in your reply and by all means also offer a link to a specific location.
 In so far as possible, posts should be understandable from what appears in the post itself. The use of links should be to add further value, explanation or reference.


*Final authority* for determining if a thread is outside our scope belongs with the moderators of this forum: Zebedee, Benjy, Chaska Ñawi, Cherine, Ireney, Mateamargo, Mariaguadalupe.)

Thank you for your collaboration.


----------



## Mate

*¡Bienvenido al Foro de Discusiones Culturales!*


*Lineamientos generales*

El propósito de este foro es ayudar, tanto a los participantes como a los lectores en general, a conocer los aspectos culturales de los distintos países, culturas y grupos de personas. 

No es una sala de chat ni un lugar para defender o promover puntos de vista personales acerca de _cómo deberían ser las cosas_. Lo que se busca es ayudar a que comprendamos cómo son las cosas en realidad, y cómo van cambiando a lo largo del tiempo.

Es por eso que pedimos a los participantes que sus respuestas incluyan más que opiniones personales y que no respondan a la parte de un mensaje que solicita dicho tipo de opiniones, si es que en eso consistirá la mayor parte del mensaje. 

El foro cultural está abierto a la participación en todos los idiomas por lo que no hay un idioma oficial. 

Si bien es cierto que la mayoría de los hilos está en inglés, dicho idioma no es en absoluto obligatorio. No hay problema alguno en empezar un hilo diciendo que se agradecerá que las respuestas estén todas en castellano porque usted no domina el inglés.

*El foro existe* para temas culturales que tengan algo que ver con la manera de vivir de la gente. Se trata de discusiones y no de una serie de declaraciones personales. 

*Un buen hilo cultural* introduce un tema fresco de manera de promover un diálogo abierto y estimulante que incite a pensar.


*Reglas*


*No empezar hilos que:*

puedan ser contestados mediante un simple sí o no;
pidan ayuda para tareas escolares o de investigación;
traten de romance, amor, cocina, deportes, literatura, películas, música o televisión;
discutan o inviten a la discusión de estereotipos, generalidades y prejuicios;
inviten a un listado de su libro, canción, película, receta, actor, político, etc. favorito;
soliciten consejos personales de cualquier índole.

*
Temas políticos:*
 
WordReference es un sitio especializado en lenguaje. Los temas políticos son bienvenidos en tanto no caigan en el lugar común o en perspectivas tratadas en foros más especializados. 
Temas que ya hayan sido tratados aquí en extenso (situación en Oriente Medio, terrorismo, las políticas de los EEUU y los países europeos al respecto) son específicos de foros políticos y no tendrán cabida.


*Temas religiosos:*

WordReference es un sitio de lenguaje que da la bienvenida a miembros pertenecientes a todos los credos, culturas y sistemas de creencias.
Este no es un foro para promover creencias religiosas. Serán eliminados los mensajes (_posts_) que denigren los puntos de vista o estilos de vida de otras personas. Asimismo serán borrados aquellos que, en tono proselitista, exalten o promuevan una fe determinada como la única verdad.
Salvo aquellas que constituyan el tema de discusión, las citas tomadas de escrituras religiosas *no serán permitidas*. Afirmar que algo es cierto porque “así lo dice mi Libro Sagrado” no sirve; para muchos miembros, el libro que usted considera su Libro Sagrado no es el mismo que el de ellos.
 

*Empleo de enlaces para preguntar o responder:*

Por favor, no recurra a la simple publicación de enlaces sin una exposición de su parte; eso no contribuye al desarrollo de la discusión. En lugar de eso, explique o copie una breve cita del texto reconociendo además la fuente mediante un enlace. 
 En la medida de lo posible, los mensajes deben ser comprensibles a partir de lo escrito en el cuerpo del mismo mensaje. El uso de enlaces debe reservarse como un complemento que sirva para agregar valor, ampliar la explicación o citar la fuente.


*La autoridad final* en la determinación de la pertinencia o no de los hilos y mensajes de este foro son sus moderadores: Zebedee, Benjy, Chaska Ñawi, Cherine, Ireney, Mateamargo, Mariaguadalupe.

Gracias por su colaboración.


----------

